# Food Safety News - 11/28/2021



## daveomak.fs (Nov 28, 2021)

*The shifting sands of food recalls*
By Guest Contributor on Nov 28, 2021 12:03 am
Editor’s note: This was originally posted on FreshPlaza.com and is republished here with permission from the author, Astrid Van Den Broek Red, white and yellow onions. Garden salad. Bean sprouts. Parsley. These are just some of the U.S. Food and Drug Administration-posted recalls seen this fall. But as one food safety expert says, if it... Continue Reading


*Concerns about cyanide poisoning prompt recall of apricot kernels*
By News Desk on Nov 27, 2021 04:34 pm
Sungiven Foods Canada Inc. is recalling One Tang brand bitter apricot kernels from the marketplace because of the natural toxin amygdalin, which can cause cyanide poisoning. The recalled product has been sold in British Columbia. The problem was found when the Canadian Food Inspection Agency tested the product. There is concern that consumers may have... Continue Reading


----------

